# Tenda WAN port status keeps saying: Connecting



## BashLight (Jan 20, 2016)

So i got a new internet modem today since my old one was not as effective and as usual i have a tenda router inside my room to get a better connection. I connected the ethernet cable from the modem to the tenda router in the WAN port and I didnt get internet, although i was able to connect to the router over wifi (Lan?), so I opened up my browser (Im using a mac so Safari) and typed in the tenda router's IP and went to check the WAN status if it is connected but it keeps saying that its connecting. What can I do to fix this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Your first port of call should be your ISP to see if they have any issues on their side. If you can confirm with them but still have a problem just let us know.


----------



## BashLight (Jan 20, 2016)

I gave them a call but they said that they do not know how tenda routers work. It worked before though I dont know why it is frozen on "Connecting" now.. I bought it from an electronics store somewhere in my town.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Is there anything in the router logs i could take a look at?

The ISP has a responsibility, independent of the router manufacturer, to perform even the most basic checks to confirm they aren't having any issues.


----------



## BashLight (Jan 20, 2016)

View image: Screen Shot 2016 01 20 at 8 28 49 PM


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

The problem is on your ISPs side mate, you're not receiving a response so the PPP session won't establish. It might be an authentication issue, but it if worked previously then probably not.


----------



## BashLight (Jan 20, 2016)

Alright, much appreciated thanks!


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

No problem mate. Explain to them that you're not seeing a PADO (PPPoE Active Discover Offer) so the session wont establish and that the PADO comes from their side (from their DSLAM).

If the ISP feigns ignorance, or are generally stupid, then let me know.


----------



## BashLight (Jan 20, 2016)

From the conversation we had earlier, the person on the line got confused when I mentioned WAN.. so.. is there an alternative/manual way that you are aware of that fixes this problem? If this is something only my ISP can do then I'll try giving them a call again.


----------



## BashLight (Jan 20, 2016)

I fixed the problem! I changed my internet connection settings from PPPoE to DHCP and it worked! ;D


----------



## tahuuson (Jul 9, 2013)

i think you need reset Modem tenda after connected new router.


----------

